# Wii connected to monitor - no signal



## Jirachi (May 23, 2014)

Hey,

Untill MK8 comes out, I want to play MKWii on the Wii. (NOT Wii U!). I want to connect this to my monitor (Acer V243HL). It has a dvi and vga input. 24 inch and 1920*1080. I have bought a Wii2HDMI adapter and used a HDMI to DVI cable to connect it to my monitor. I have tried 480i, 576i and HDTV (480p) mode but the monitor says 'no signal' to all of these. Audio on the monitor through a separte cable from the wii2hdmi adapter to the monitor does work though!

I have seen a lot of people which do NOT have this problem. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2014)

U need an active adapter, look up dvi standards...



Jirachi said:


> Hey,
> 
> Untill MK8 comes out, I want to play MKWii on the Wii. (NOT Wii U!). I want to connect this to my monitor (Acer V243HL). It has a dvi and vga input. 24 inch and 1920*1080. I have bought a Wii2HDMI adapter and used a HDMI to DVI cable to connect it to my monitor. I have tried 480i, 576i and HDTV (480p) mode but the monitor says 'no signal' to all of these. Audio on the monitor through a separte cable from the wii2hdmi adapter to the monitor does work though!
> 
> I have seen a lot of people which do NOT have this problem. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Jirachi (May 24, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> U need an active adapter, look up dvi standards...


Huh? You mean that the cable is the problem? I described my setup wrong: I have a hdmi to hdmi cablee, with a hdmi to dvi adapter. I used this one: http://www.handyman.nl/product/scanpart-adapter-hdmi-f-dvi-d-m/3990022053/


----------



## micropage7 (May 24, 2014)

have you tried connect it to pc or other laptop?
and what OS that you run?
you should set it through control panel if it read right


----------

